# Swift control panel



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Before arranging to take my 2008 Swift Sundance back to dealer (hassle as some distance away and am working full time) wondered if anyone has experienced the fault I have noticed with the control panel.

Was monitoring leisure battery voltage & current with lights on and not on EHU and although voltage dropped slightly 12.7v the current was showing about 5A flowing in to battery.

Even with no load I normaly see around 250ma leaving battery which I assume is about right.

When I did connect to EHU voltage went up to about 13.1v but current showed 20A flowing in !! 
Any simple remedy? I have looked at rear of control panel and all connections look fine.

Control panel type NE183-M8


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I had the same problem when I had my Voyager. I believe it's quite a common problem. It's a diode in the fuse box.

I'm afraid it's a trip back to the dealer and a new fuse board.

Stewart


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Stewart

Thanks for that info, as warranty due to expire next month maybe trip to dealer is best option.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi DustyR,

As Stewart has said, it does sound like the load sensor in the fusebox has failed, and I'm afraid the only solution is a new fusebox.

The good news is that this sensor is only used to display information on the control panel, so all other functions should work OK.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Ash

Any idea roughly how much new fusebox would cost, in case dealer cannot replace under warranty in which case if very expensive may delay replacement, as you say everything else is working.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi DustyR,

I'm afraid I don't know the retail price of the fusebox, as this price (to some extent) is set by the dealer and does depend on the dealer themselves. 

However, I would suggest that you call your dealer (before your warranty expires) as they maybe willing to submit a warranty claim to us, even without seeing the MH, saving you the time / hassle of taking your MH to them. Some dealer do accept photos as proof of a claim too.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

